# Chop Saw Stand?



## Aaronsmith8265 (18 Jun 2019)

Hello all. 

I am a 2nd year University student studying Industrial design. 
For one of my projects, I am looking at developing a Stand for Chop Saws. 
As I have seen that there is a lot of Chop Saws and Abrasive Chop Saw, however, I can not see any stands like there is for Mitre Saws. 
So I wanted to see if it is a product people might be interested in using. 

Any feedback would be great for my project. 



Thank you


----------



## AJB Temple (18 Jun 2019)

Chop saw typically used by welders and metal workers, or site workers citation off studs etc (though mostly they will use a portable angle grinder). CS just does 90 degree cuts. Generally will be mounted on a workbench and not regarded as portable in most cases. 

Most woodworkers will but a mitre saw or compound mitre saw, and there are many stands for these. 

I doubt your idea has legs commercially.


----------

